# Thank you peeps.



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I got my TTOC badge this morning. Â ;D

I'm hoping to mount it on the front grill. Any advice on how this might be achieved would be welcome.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I believe there were two ways - one from the top and one from the bottom.

I used the "bottom" one - invented by SBJ (Simon). You prise off the lower central grill (below the number plate) and then sitting at right angles to the car you can bend your arm up to get to the back of the grill. Then attach the badge mount with the two spring clips. Then it's liberal use of the two sided tape to attach the TTOC badge.

One thing I did was to trim the badge mount so there wasn't any sticking out beyond the TTOC badge.

I'm sure someone had some pics of this method - SBJ or scoTTy maybe? They should be along soon ;D

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Oh, BTW, the badge mount can be obtained from any Audi dealer - it's the same one used to mount the quattro badge - costs under Â£2. Oh and specify whether its on 03 grill or the older type.

Moley


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The top way,remove the long plastic cover front edge over headlights , remove 6 or 7 torx /top of bumper ,pull plastic bumper up/out slide your hand in to push the clips on ,aid if you cant do it i will do it at gawsworth 
david


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Ta for the info Moley. 

Cheers David, Gawsworth it is then. Â ;D

You not knocking me spoiler off tho! Â  Â


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Deal is........ free fitting of TTOC front badge......
removal of rear spoiler and rings ;D    i will bring my tool box       you know it makes sense ;D ;D ;D

so for sale one rear spoiler


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Doing it the bottom way simply needs the lower plastic grill to be removed (this is very easy) and it only takes a couple of minutes to complete the job.

Unfortunately I don't have any pics as you need two hands for doign the job.

P.S. I felt like I was a vet assiting a calfing cow whilst I did it!!


----------

